# Temperment in relation to size/age



## Odonata (Jun 9, 2013)

I am wondering how much size comes into play with tegus temperament at they grow bigger and older. My tegu has been pretty good in terms of not being skittish and being willing to be handled, and as he/she gets bigger seems to be more and more willing to tolerate interaction. Can never be sure if he sees it as the necessary part of being taken to good things, food, shower/bath, or something else.

More recently he has really started to bulk up, probably around 6lbs now, though I have not used an accurate scale, 38-40 inches as far as I can tell. He is much more calm when I pick him up and thankfully has stopped scratching (since he really looks like he could do some damage now). I really don't care if he gets more mellow/tame, just curious whether it might have more to do with size than age. Shadow is just under a year old and hibernated for a little more than 5 months.

Wondering what others experience with this has been.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 12, 2013)

They definitely calm down as they get older/bigger. They get used to us if we maintain a positive association so become more comfortable around people. Small lizards are prey to other animals, making them faster, more defensive, more likely to hide. As they grow, the chances of being dinner are slimmer.


----------



## KSTAR (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea I agree with Laura she pretty much pinned it...these little guys can be very defensive but TLC from you they'll be the greatest ever...that attitude lasts for very little time...they start to trust you and become comfortable with you and around other ppl and they're new surroundings as long as you treat them right and give them no reason to react in any other way...and they calm Down alot more with age and size...they are very fast as babies but about 1-2 years later they just wanna hangout and wander around when they feel like it...some of my big guys are coach potatoes they watched movies with me lol


----------

